# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Make a prayer rope

## RJB

The Prayer: *"Lord Jesus Christ, son of God, have mercy on me a sinner."*  is said on each knot/bead.  It's a relaxing effort if you enjoy crafts.  They usually have 33 or 100 beads, but you can make them however you want.

Praying this calms me, especially with driving.  Thumbing through the beads keeps the mind from wandering away from the prayer.  Me personally, I avoid counting how many times I pray them because I found myself getting prideful and my prayer life tends to falls apart when pride get in the way. 



The first two links are for the more traditional knots.  I messed it up the first 20 or so attempt.  I stopped and prayed and finally got it.





http://www.wattfamily.org/prayerope.html

The last one tells how to make knot beads the Roman Catholic method.  It's a lot easier.  I'm using this method tonight with 2 loops instead of three, and making the knots a lot closer together.


http://www.rosarymakersguide.org/knottedtwinerosary.htm

----------


## heavenlyboy34

cool, thanks!  ~hugs~  Never thought to make my own. :/

----------


## RJB

> cool, thanks!  ~hugs~  Never thought to make my own. :/


I wondered why the knotted ones were so expensive until I tied tying that knot LOL.

----------


## RJB

BTW, my cats love my new hobby--  with all the string moving around

----------


## Suzanimal

I made these vvv prayer beads with my 2nd grade 1st Communion class many years ago. They're easy to make and kids love 'em because they slide.




Instructions:
http://thelittleways.com/how-to-make-sacrifice-beads

----------


## Terry1

> I made these vvv prayer beads with my 2nd grade 1st Communion class many years ago. They're easy to make and kids love 'em because they slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instructions:
> http://thelittleways.com/how-to-make-sacrifice-beads


I like the colored ones better.  Now I have to find time to string beads.  I should hang them on my key ring since I spend most of my time in the car these days. Great idea.

----------


## Miss Annie

The concept of this is very similar to the Tallit (Jewish prayer shawl) and it's fringe.

----------


## Kevin007

YEP Annie- its not biblical whatsoever. If this is supposed to be similar to the Rosary, its bad news.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> YEP Annie- its not biblical whatsoever. If this is supposed to be similar to the Rosary, its bad news.


False. -rep  The prayer rope exists to help us "pray unceasingly". 1st Thessalonians 5:17  Far be it for you to learn something before making such claims, of course.

----------


## Kevin007

> False. -rep  The prayer rope exists to help us "pray unceasingly". 1st Thessalonians 5:17  Far be it for you to learn something before making such claims, of course.


the only help you need is the Holy Spirit, not some piece of rope.

----------


## Suzanimal

> YEP Annie- its not biblical whatsoever. If this is supposed to be similar to the Rosary, its bad news.


The example I put up is a Single Decade Rosary. Why is it "bad news"?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The example I put up is a Single Decade Rosary. Why is it "bad news"?


Haters gonna hate, bigots gonna bigot, trolls gonna troll.  Same old, same old from this crew.  Just ignore them.  (Romans 12:14)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The concept of this is very similar to the Tallit (Jewish prayer shawl) *and it's fringe.*


If by "fringe" you mean "traditional" or "classical", then yes.

----------


## Kevin007

I'm sorry but I couldn't find anything in the NT on this. Can someone point me to a scripture or verse or even Chapter about prayer rope's? thanks.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm sorry but I couldn't find anything in the NT on this. Can someone point me to a scripture or verse or even Chapter about prayer rope's? thanks.


I doubt it's in the Bible but it's a tool, nothing sinful about tools. And btw, that single white bead by the cross is a reminder to say The Lords Prayer - definitely in the Bible.

----------


## Miss Annie

> If by "fringe" you mean "traditional" or "classical", then yes.


LMAO!!  No, by fringe, I meant the tassles.

----------


## Miss Annie

My comparison was to a Tallit, which is a Jewish prayer shawl.  This is the scripture taken from The Complete Jewish Bible.  
(Numbers) 15: 37-41:
Adonai said to Moshe, ”Speak to the people of Isra’el, instructing them to make, through all their generations, tzitzityot on the corners of their garments, and to put with the tzitzit on each corner a blue thread. It is to be a tzitzit for you to look at, and, thereby, remember all of Adonai’s mitzvoth
and obey them, so that you won’t go around wherever your own heart and eyes lead you to prostitute yourselves; but it will help you remember and obey all My mitzvoth and be holy for your God. I am Adonai your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt in order to be your God. I am Adonai your God.” (Complete Jewish Bible)

(King James Version) 
Nu 15:37 ¶ And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying,
Nu 15:38 Speak unto the children of Israel, and bid them that they make them fringes in the borders of their garments throughout their generations, and that they put upon the fringe of the borders a ribband of blue:
Nu 15:39 And it shall be unto you for a fringe, that ye may look upon it, and remember all the commandments of the LORD, and do them; and that ye seek not after your own heart and your own eyes, after which ye use to go a whoring:
Nu 15:40 That ye may remember, and do all my commandments, and be holy unto your God.
Nu 15:41 I am the LORD your God, which brought you out of the land of Egypt, to be your God: I am the LORD your God.

----------


## RJB

> YEP Annie- its not biblical whatsoever. If this is supposed to be similar to the Rosary, its bad news.


Get lost troll.  If you can find controversy with this...

----------


## TER

> I doubt it's in the Bible but it's a tool, nothing sinful about tools. And btw, that single white bead by the cross is a reminder to say The Lords Prayer - definitely in the Bible.


This.  It is a mere tool to assist the individual believer keep his mind and heart focused upon the Lord's Name in constant remembrance and prayer until it begins to inscribe itself into the heart and become inner prayer, which, by the grace of God, leads to theoria and true spiritual knowledge of God.  The prayer rope has no value apart for the reason and logos it was created for, which is to have Christ always before us and like the penitent publican, our prayer for mercy and deliverance.  There is absolutely no necessity or expectation that all Christians would use this, indeed, it came from the monastic tradition and there is where it is most commonly used.  There is no compulsion for a prayer rope, even as it is a useful and beneficial tool in spiritual warfare and uninterrupted prayer.

----------


## Dr.3D

> My comparison was to a Tallit, which is a Jewish prayer shawl.  This is the scripture taken from The Complete Jewish Bible.  
> (Numbers) 15: 37-41:
> Adonai said to Moshe, ”Speak to the people of Isra’el, instructing them to make, through all their generations, tzitzityot on the corners of their garments, and to put with the tzitzit on each corner a blue thread. It is to be a tzitzit for you to look at, and, thereby, remember all of Adonai’s mitzvoth
> and obey them, so that you won’t go around wherever your own heart and eyes lead you to prostitute yourselves; but it will help you remember and obey all My mitzvoth and be holy for your God. I am Adonai your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt in order to be your God. I am Adonai your God.” (Complete Jewish Bible)
> 
> (King James Version) 
> Nu 15:37 ¶ And the LORD spake unto Moses, saying,
> Nu 15:38 Speak unto the children of Israel, and bid them that they make them fringes in the borders of their garments throughout their generations, and that they put upon the fringe of the borders a ribband of blue:
> Nu 15:39 And it shall be unto you for a fringe, that ye may look upon it, and remember all the commandments of the LORD, and do them; and that ye seek not after your own heart and your own eyes, after which ye use to go a whoring:
> ...


Here is a picture of one from the Karaite web site.

http://www.karaite-korner.org/tzitzit.shtml

----------


## heavenlyboy34

n/m.

----------


## TER

There are many traditions, especially liturgical and clerical, which the Orthodox Church shares in common with the Jewish religion.  This should not be a surprise given how it was the remnant of Israel which awaited the Messiah and declared Jesus Christ to be Him.  The Orthodox Church was the original and authentic Hebrew Roots Movement and so naturally, there will be similarities.  Indeed, the worship, the rituals, even the attire, in fact the entire Old Covenant(!) was a preparation for God's people for the establishment of mankind's reunion and re-unification with our Father in Heaven.  

Prayer ropes are extremely ancient and started in many of the traditions of the Far East as well.

----------


## TER

> Then that's just your less-than-humble opinion, which you're perfectly entitled to.  Enjoy it.


HB, I think she was being serious at the end!  I think she meant the tassels when she said 'fringe'.

----------


## Miss Annie

> Then that's just your less-than-humble opinion, which you're perfectly entitled to.  Enjoy it.


What????  Do explain how tassles are offensive?  Fringe is another word for tassles.  I do not understand your more-than-put-off attitude?

----------


## Suzanimal

> HB, I think she was being serious at the end!  I think she meant the tassels when she said 'fringe'.


Yes, I think she meant fringe literally.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> What????  Do explain how tassles are offensive?  Fringe is another word for tassles.  I do not understand your more-than-put-off attitude?


I take it back.  I thought you meant it in the sense of "something regarded as peripheral, marginal, secondary, or extreme in relation to something else"  ~shrugs~  Mistakes happen on teh interwebz.

----------


## RJB

> I take it back.  I thought you meant it in the sense of "something regarded as peripheral, marginal, secondary, or extreme in relation to something else"  ~shrugs~  Mistakes happen on teh interwebz.


You should have shrugged it off as if you were just joking with her.  That's what I thought was going on.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You should have shrugged it off as if you were just joking with her.  That's what I thought was going on.


k.  Next time I'll do that.  ~hugs~

----------


## Miss Annie

> I take it back.  I thought you meant it in the sense of "something regarded as peripheral, marginal, secondary, or extreme in relation to something else"  ~shrugs~  Mistakes happen on teh interwebz.


What, no hugs?

----------


## Dr.3D

> What, no hugs?


Here Annie..... hugz.

----------


## Miss Annie

> Here Annie..... hugz.


Thank you!  I like those! ~ Hugs~

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> What, no hugs?


Sorry, I forgot. :/ ~hugs~ It's easier to remember teh ~hugs~ in person, what with the non-verbal communication and all.   ~bonus hugs~

----------


## Miss Annie

> Sorry, I forgot. :/ ~hugs~ It's easier to remember teh ~hugs~ in person, what with the non-verbal communication and all.   ~bonus hugs~


Thank you!  ~ HUGS~ right back at ya!

----------


## RJB

Has anyone tried making these?  It really builds humility.  There was one point I got frustrated and threw the rope.  I told my wife I was acting like our 1 year old son and she laughed with the image of me throwing a full temper tantrum--  I wasn't that bad lol

Once you do get the hang of it, it's very relaxing.  Listening to chants from Liturgies or simply praying the Jesus Prayer (Lord Jesus Christ, son of God, have mercy on me a sinner.) really makes you aware of the presence of God and how good he is.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Has anyone tried making these?  It really builds humility.  There was one point I got frustrated and threw the rope.  I told my wife I was acting like our 1 year old son and she laughed with the image of me throwing a full temper tantrum--  I wasn't that bad lol
> 
> Once you do get the hang of it, it's very relaxing.  Listening to chants from Liturgies or simply praying the Jesus Prayer (Lord Jesus Christ, son of God, have mercy on me a sinner.) really makes you aware of the presence of God and how good he is.


Not yet.  Tying a hakama and iaito obi give me enough pains and humility/humiliation as it is, lol.    I'll get around to the rope-making someday.  I got one as a Chrismation gift that I enjoy for now.

----------

